# Scottie Pippen a Laker?



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I've been hearing this on and off for quite some time now; it's in Mark Heisler's column today.

(requires registration)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-nbanucol9feb09,1,2584636.column?coll=la-headlines-sports


"... By the way, even Portland officials concede/fear there's an excellent chance that Pippen will be a Laker next season...."

What do you think? Would he get in Kobe's way? What position would he play? Would he start?

Who would we lose? Mark Madsen? OMG!!  :laugh:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

He would likely start in the backcourt with Kobe. Or maybe at SF, he can do anything Rick does. I considered it as well but I wouldn't be in favor of it because I do not want to root for this guy. After Penny, Malone and Greg Foster he is my least favorite player in the league. If he was the difference between rings and no rings I still wouldn't want him on this team.

He rode Jordan coattails before, he won't ride Shaq and Kobes.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Again...any team that makes a trade with the lakers(until they lose the title) shold be banned from the Playoffs for 5 years


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

IF he does come, it would be as a free agent, no? no trades involved

I read that bit this morning and remember hearing about it over the last couple of seasons. I'm on the fence. The lakers really don't need any more "age" but his experience with PJ and the triangle could be a plus. He's never been one of my favorites and up until this season I saw him as more of a whiner since he left the Bulls. What he's been doing in Portland this season has me re-evaluating what he's got left in the tank. 

Subjectively, no thanks, but objectively, he can still do a little sumthin sumthin. And If PJ wanted it to happen in the last year of his contract with the Lakers, then I go with his vote.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Again...any team that makes a trade with the lakers(until they lose the title) shold be banned from the Playoffs for 5 years




He's a free agent, Tom. He would probably come to the Lakers for the veteran's minimum, since the Lakers could take him or leave him.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

next year


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

"... By the way, even Portland officials concede/fear there's an excellent chance that Pippen will be a Laker *next* season...."


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

ok...i thought we were talking about this year...that would be insane


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Gary Payton and Karl Malone have also said that they would like to play for the Lakers.

Imagine this...

GP
Kobe
Scottie
Mailman
Shaq 

LOL


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Gary Payton and Karl Malone have also said that they would like to play for the Lakers.
> 
> Imagine this...
> ...


Sheesh, but that's a very, very old team. :no: :nonono:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> Sheesh, but that's a very, very old team. :no: :nonono:


No kidding, but it looks good on paper.:yes:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*LOL*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> No kidding, but it looks good on paper.:yes:


We'll call you the paper champions


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I think Pippen is a great player and would be a nice player to have.

I think Payton wants more money then Lakers are willing to pay.

The question with all these aging veterens is how much money they want. If they tak ethe minimum, the lakers will go for it, otherwise probably won't


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

BTW, I think Payton on Lakers = auto title in 2004

Payton is the on the ball defender Lakers desperately need


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If Payton does go to the Lakers, he'll have to only take about 12-15 shots per game for them to be successful.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Lakers dont need payton or pippen to win. Why pay big bucks for those guys.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The Lakers getting Pippen would be a perfect fit. He could take over Kobe's ball handling duties allowing Kobe to play strickly the Mj role in the triangle. He'd add another solid perimeter defender and another option to score . I'd prefer Payton more but he's too dominant a personality which might clash with Kobe's now that Kobe is one of the teams leaders. I doubt GP could dial down his personality enough to mesh with the other Lakers But Pippen I think is the perfect fit personality wise and player wise he wants none of the glory he just wants to win without the pressure of carrying the load.


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

If I ever see Pip in a Laker uni, I will shoot myself in the face. (Okay, maybe not the face, but I'd shoot something!)


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Gary Payton and Karl Malone have also said that they would like to play for the Lakers.
> 
> Imagine this...
> ...


Why stop there? Why not sign Kidd and Jermaine O'Neal to minimum deals as well. Then the Lakers would be unbeatable for years to come.....

If any one of these three are truly willing to accept $1 million to play for the Lakers, well, I'll believe it when I see it. Payton is going to get huge offers - you know the Sonics will make a big offer, and other teams will offer him AT LEAST the $4.5 mid-level exception. Pippen will also get bigger offers than the $1 million minimum (after his play this year, you've got to believe that the Blazers will want him to continue running the point), as will Malone. 

At the end of the year, the Lakers will have Shaq and 6 swing players (Bryant, Fox, George, Rush, Pargo and Fisher) under contract. For $53.5 million. They can bring Horry back if they want to pay him $5.3 million. I have to believe that they will focus their FA attention at the PF position. Does Malone make sense? Perhaps - a lot more sense than Pippen or Payton do. Maybe Malone would take $4.5 million to play alongside Shaq. That would be a little scary for other teams in the league.

That's just the way I see it. Maybe I've got it all wrong, but I don't see these guys coming to LA for the veteran's minimum. And I think the Lakers need to use their mid-level exception on some frontcourt help. That leaves Pippen and Payton out of the mix, IMO.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Again...any team that makes a trade with the lakers(until they lose the title) shold be banned from the Playoffs for 5 years


I have been saying that for about 2 years


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>4-For-Snapper</b>!
> If I ever see Pip in a Laker uni, I will shoot myself in the face. (Okay, maybe not the face, but I'd shoot something!)


you could shoot Pippen.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Why stop there? Why not sign Kidd and Jermaine O'Neal to minimum deals as well. Then the Lakers would be unbeatable for years to come.....
> ...


What team outside of Portland is going to offer Pippen more than the 4.5 exception? Pippen at times in Portland has stated he doesn't like the lack of sunshine and he also made a joke saying that he would of prefered to have been traded to the Lakers in 99. Unfourtnately for me the move makes a lot of sense. I can't stand that whiner and I dread the thought of him on the Lakers.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I've heard all the speculations, but there are more reasons to believe it won't happen than it will:

- Scottie is notoriously money-minded. His cheapness is near legendary. No way will he come to the Lakers when Paul Allen will almost certainly offer more just to keep him off the Lakers.

- The Lakers need consistent outside scoring. Pip's been on a tear lately, but he's not been a consistent jump shooter since coming to Portland. 

- He's ancient and often injured. Do the Lakers really want to get older? 

- He's already done the "second fiddle" bit for so long. If it really is all about the glory and not the money, then why would he go to a team where he'd clearly be fiddle number 3?

The biggest issue is number 1, though. People always speculate that they'd play for a contender on a one year contract just to get a ring, but it rarely happens that way. I think a lot of the time players use that threat just to extract a bigger contract from another team.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> I've heard all the speculations, but there are more reasons to believe it won't happen than it will:
> 
> - Scottie is notoriously money-minded. His cheapness is near legendary. No way will he come to the Lakers when Paul Allen will almost certainly offer more just to keep him off the Lakers.


Having more championship rings than batman might persuade Scottie to join the team



> - The Lakers need consistent outside scoring. Pip's been on a tear lately, but he's not been a consistent jump shooter since coming to Portland.


Scottie has got a respectable jumper. Even so, he could be the point guard that LA so desperately needs. That would lift some of the burden from Kobe's shoulders.



> - He's ancient and often injured. Do the Lakers really want to get older?


If they can sign him for a one year deal at the min, there is no problem. If Scottie comes over to get paid he can forget about it.



> - He's already done the "second fiddle" bit for so long. If it really is all about the glory and not the money, then why would he go to a team where he'd clearly be fiddle number 3?


Scottie is the ultimate second fiddle guy. He should be used to this by now. C'mon Pip, join the real dynamic dou and will get you another ring!



> The biggest issue is number 1, though. People always speculate that they'd play for a contender on a one year contract just to get a ring, but it rarely happens that way. I think a lot of the time players use that threat just to extract a bigger contract from another team.


Will any team really pay Pip alot of money to join? Next year will more than likely be his last, why not go out on top. I'm sure Pippen has more than enough money to support his family and live comfortably. Scottie should make should come to LA and go for 7!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Pippen whined about his petty contract prior to his big pay day. Maybe now that he's gotten paid he doesn't care as much anymore, but I doubt it.

I would have to put my money on him staying in Portland, but you would figure at sometime they are going to want to see what Woods can do?

IV to answer your last question, Portland will. But outside of them I don't see any team paying him more than 4.5 million exception.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> IV to answer your last question, Portland will. But outside of them I don't see any team paying him more than 4.5 million exception.


that's alot of money to pay an OG in the NBA, and its going to set Portland back.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Between the time Paul Allen wakes up in the morning and the time he has his first cup of coffee, Allen makes or loses $5 million and never even thinks about it. 

It's the Kemp and Stoudamire type of deals that have killed Portland in the past. We're not talking about another one of those, though. 

Don't know if you've heard, but Portland is kinda short on "fan favorites" lately, except for Sabonis and Pippen. Even if he doesn't play big minutes next year, Pippen is good PR and leadership for the team. 

He's been recently quoted as saying:


> "I'm in a different position now," Pippen said Wednesday night. "I think, really for the first time since I've been in Portland, I feel like this is my team. I'm in control. ... I can take responsibility of how well we do as a team.
> "I felt like the Chicago team was my team even though Michael was the megastar," Pippen said. "Everything ran through me."


Pip is a very moody kind of guy, so I wouldn't put a ton of stock in it. But it sure doesn't sound like the kind of guy who wants to go to a team like LA and just try to fit in.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Pippen got his payday when Portland overpaid (is "Portland" and "overpaid" an oxymoron?) him to begin with.

Now, he wants to experience a "ring" one more time.

That's why the speculation won't end.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> Pippen got his payday when Portland overpaid (is "Portland" and "overpaid" an oxymoron?) him to begin with.


Well, technically it was the Rockets who "overpaid him". The Blazers simply traded for his existing deal. But if they would have had the chance, Portland would have given him the same deal....




> Now, he wants to experience a "ring" one more time.


And he has a better chance with the Lakers, right? Last time I looked, the Blazers were in 3rd place in the West, 1/2 game out of the #2 spot. And the Lakers were fighting just to get into the playoffs.

I don't want to be misunderstood here - I do think the Lakers will make the playoffs and I fear they will be a force in the postseason. But I also believe that the Blazers have just as good chance - if not a better one - of representing the West in this year's Finals as the Lakers do. Wouldn't that make staying in Portland Pippen's best chance to experience a ring "one more time" next season?

I just don't think you can assume that the Lakers will be the favorites to win it all next year.

So, like you say, Ron, speculation is going to continue on this issue all season long. It's not a slam-dunk either way (Pippen staying or leaving).


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> - He's already done the "second fiddle" bit for so long. If it really is all about the glory and not the money, then why would he go to a team where he'd clearly be fiddle number 3?


Didn't he try being the 3rd fiddle once? How did that turn out for him? Might that experience affect his decision?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*So Cal Blazer Fan*

I can tell you this, your perception of who has the best chances of winning the title isn't the same as the general publics-

http://www.vegas.com/gaming/futures/nbabasketball.html 

Those are the vegas odds as of Jan. 23, when the Lakers were well below .500. They are listed at 7-1 while Portland is at 25-1. 

Most people don't really take Portland seriously since they do this type of thing every year and implode at the end. Pippen himself has even expressed frustration. I doubt that will be different this year.

Personally I don't think any team outside of the Lakers or Kings has a chance.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

wow. the betting line gives better odds for the Bucks or Wizards to win it all than the Blazers. strange. 

it's dated Jan 22, but I'd still say it's a little out of whack with reality. it's also slightly inflated by people irrationally willing to bet on their home team, irrespective of how well they know what's going on. 

still, though, i think the race is more wide open this year than in many years. every (arguable) contender has an asterisk:

Lakers: Been a mess for most of the season. Can they keep up the good work lately? Spotty outside shooting.

Blazers: Prone to well-documented dysfunction and first round flame outs lately. Will Pip go back into an outside shooting slump?

Kings: What group of Kings will be healthy when the playoffs arrive? 

Mavs: Few wins against the elite. Still battling "softness" issues and little experience in closing out tight games. No post presence.

Spurs: Can Duncan carry the team? Can Robinson be a factor? Is a second year PG good enough to handle the pressure games?

I'm excited about the playoffs this year because I really think it's wide open.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Blazer fans just sit back and wait for the implosion. The Lakers will then put them out of their misery for the 4th straight season.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Blazer fans just sit back and wait for the implosion. The Lakers will then put them out of their misery for the 4th straight season.


I think I will enjoy it more this year than ever.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

As long as the Kings have Webber and Bibby healthy that's enough for them to win the title in my eyes. Actually they'll need Vlade as well against the Lakers but not everyone else. I mean when everyone is healthy they got Turkoglu, B and J Jacksons, Clark and Pollard off the freaking bench.

The Lakers flat out intimadate every team except maybe the Kings. They've beaten superiorly talented teams just based on their mental edge. 

I really can not wait until the re-match between these two teams in the playoffs.

The Spurs are still too dependent on Duncan, even though Parker is emerging as a threat. They led the Lakers in each game last year but choked away leads in the 4th because they only had one guy to go to offensively. Plus Ferry and Smith couldn't make their shots.

The Blazers I've already spoken on.

The only person on the Mavs that I think is capable of hitting a big shot is Jemel's avatar boy.

The Pacers are too inexperinced.

As for the Lakers putting the Blazers out of their misery, I would rather see the Mavs in the first round. I'm getting sick of the same Portland/Spurs/Kings match-ups every single year. Time to see how the Lakers match-up to someone FRESH.



> I think I will enjoy it more this year than ever.


I enjoyed it more last year because Ruben was running his mouth about the Lakers not being that good and calling himself the stopper. Ruben is one of my favorite players because of his Shaq like attitude but he needed to learn his role.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

agreed Jemel, the kobe slower downer was the only reason I wanted the Lakers to meet up with portland. Actually, I wanted Dallas to take 'em out, only becuase of the "y'all got a bunch of white boys" comment. 

But the real re-match i want to see has nothing to do with matchups or whether I think it's going to be easier or harder for the Lakers. It's all about payback. Remember Utah? the brooms? the *** kicking sweeping they gave the Lakers back in the late 90's? That's what I want to see again.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Gary Payton and Karl Malone have also said that they would like to play for the Lakers.


I have never heard or read that Malone would like to play for the Lakers. Do you have a link? He is not the brightest guy but I doubt he would be willing to destroy the years of goodwill in Utah for a coattails title with the Lakers. He has a home and businesses in Utah. The fans in Utah would forgive him if he went to another team like NJ, NO, etc and helped put them over the top but I dont think going to the Lakers would be forgiveable. On top of that would any NBA fan look on him with more respect if he went to a 3(maybe 4) time champion and won a title. I think to improve his legacy he needs to be a key part of a championship. It would be a bad business decision.



> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> But the real re-match i want to see has nothing to do with matchups or whether I think it's going to be easier or harder for the Lakers. It's all about payback. Remember Utah? the brooms? the *** kicking sweeping they gave the Lakers back in the late 90's? That's what I want to see again.


I also want to see the Lakers come back here and get swept again. It was so great to see them crushed after hearing every year how they were the most talented team and this would be the year. Do you think the Lakers have exocised those demons? I am not sure but it would be great to see.


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

Molone has said that he would like to play with the Lakers, this was on talk radio though out here in LA. I have never heard Payton say that though.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

When? Was he serious? You can't take every word out of his mouth seriously especially if it was made during the summer. He has made many statements that he has later waffled on. He said he would never play again in Utah on a radio show and then later signed his current 4 year contract.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Juan</b>!
> Molone has said that he would like to play with the Lakers, this was on talk radio though out here in LA. I have never heard Payton say that though.


Do you mean the infamous "the pebble have been snatched from my hand" speech on his talk show with Vic "The Hic"? Yeah, he said that he'd like to play in LA. But that was during the lockout 4 years ago, and he also said that his playing days in Utah were over. It's tough to give that little speech any significant amount of credibility, since nothing that he said in it actually came to pass. My opinion is that he was saying those things to try and get some leverage for a new deal - and it worked! He got the big money deal he wanted.


*Jemel Irief -* Yeah, I'll admit that the bet doctors in Vegas don't agree with me. And I'd even agree that basketball fans in general don't agree with me (media bias portraying Portland as the "jailblazers" notwithstanding). That doesn't change my opinion one iota. My belief is that the Blazers can follow in the footsteps of the Patriots, the Angels and the Buccaneers. You know, the teams that were finally able to overcome their stereotype of "not being able to win the big one." The teams that nobody bet on, either. This Blazer team continues to play better and better as the year goes on. As long as they keep winning, I give them at least as good a shot as the Lakers of winning it all. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> *Jemel Irief -* Yeah, I'll admit that the bet doctors in Vegas don't agree with me. And I'd even agree that basketball fans in general don't agree with me (media bias portraying Portland as the "jailblazers" notwithstanding). That doesn't change my opinion one iota. My belief is that the Blazers can follow in the footsteps of the Patriots, the Angels and the Buccaneers. You know, the teams that were finally able to overcome their stereotype of "not being able to win the big one." The teams that nobody bet on, either. This Blazer team continues to play better and better as the year goes on. As long as they keep winning, I give them at least as good a shot as the Lakers of winning it all. That's all I'm saying.


That's fine and you have every right to think that, but we were disscussing which team a FA would pick if he wanted an easy ride to a ring. I'm thinking that if someone is going to say "screw the dollars, give me the bling" they will most likely pick the Lakers. But I also agree with theWanker that this rarely happens. Look at that punk Charles Oakley. 

JoeF you don't have Hornacek and Shaq's abs are healed.

By the way don't you guys remember Malone saying Byron Scott rode Magic and Kareems coattails last year? Wouldn't this make him a hypocrit? How could you want this jerk? That interview he gave saying he wanted to come to LA was like 4 years ago. He even cried and begged Jazz fans to forgive him.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> By the way don't you guys remember Malone saying Byron Scott rode Magic and Kareems coattails last year? Wouldn't this make him a hypocrit? How could you want this jerk? That interview he gave saying he wanted to come to LA was like 4 years ago. He even cried and begged Jazz fans to forgive him.


That is exactly what I was saying about Malone going to LA. He would be a hypocrite and I don't think fans would forgive him for going to LA for a coattails title. I don't think it would enhance his legacy at all and could damage it some. Overall even though he has a big mouth and often says absolutely idiotic things without thinking he is a good guy. He does a lot for the community and doesn't do it for the cameras. There are many stories of Malone helping out people. Most are never get any press and the only way we find out is when the person recieving the help goes public. I think he has gotten a bad rep for a few on court incidents and some stupid comments. I hope he ends his career here. 

Don't underestimate the Jazz. They are a much better team than last year. Last year the Kings underestimated the Jazz and barely escaped with a win. A couple of breaks like the ones the Lakers got in the Western Conference Finals and the Kings would have lost in the first round. This is a team that may not be flashy, look great on paper and many people discount them because of Malone and Stockton's age but they play well as a team and are capable of beating anyone especially with home court.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

I can only hope we see it happen again this year Joef. I was rooting hard for the jazz last year, i really wanted a rematch. But i aint excited about nothing yet. The lakers haven't even qualified for the playoffs yet. Come April and we're talking about our team's 1st round matchups, we'll resume this convo...OK?  I'll root for the jazz and you root for the lakers and hopefully they will meet again.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

from today's laker report:

The only Nugget to play well in the back-to-back games against the Lakers was veteran forward Juwan Howard, who had 18 points (though only one rebound) on Tuesday and 22 points Wednesday.

No wonder.

Howard, who will be an unrestricted free agent this summer, has told friends in Denver that he would consider playing for the Lakers next season for the mid-level exception, approximately $4.5 million. Count Scottie Pippen among the other veterans hoping to apply for the same work.


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

I think 4.5 mil is too much for Howard, maybe Pippen and Howard can split up the mid level exception.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I am in favor of getting a player who won't take away from Kobe's offense but is an upgrade at PG/PF. I want a defensive player, not a offensive scorer.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> from today's laker report:
> 
> The only Nugget to play well in the back-to-back games against the Lakers was veteran forward Juwan Howard, who had 18 points (though only one rebound) on Tuesday and 22 points Wednesday.
> ...


I don't think Howard gives us what we need inside. We need a tough, nasty, selfless Ben Wallace type on the interior. I want a guy who can play D and grab boards. Howard is a much better offensive player than a defensive player and really wouldn't upgrade our D. Pippen would be a good get though. Sure, he's old as hell but name a player who keep himself in better condition than Pippen. He's still a pretty good defender and he knows the offense inside and out. I'd love to add Pipp for the right price.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

It would be a bitter sweet feeling if Pip became a Laker. I'm a Pip fan and a Phil Jackson fan, but I don't want to see him in a Laker uni. He would be a perfect fit though. He can run the point better than Fisher b/c he mastered the offense in Chi. Plus, he doesn't need to take a lot of shots to control the game.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Pippen on TBDSSP...*

*Thanks to SoCal Blazer fan for the following info and taking the time to make this post. 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19950

Pippen was on TBDSSP and here's what went down:* 

----------------
Chris Rose: So, where's Scottie Pippen gonna end his career? You're a free agent after this year. Is Phil gonna come calling and say, "Why don't you put on the purple and gold?"

Tom Arnold: That'd be nice! Ohh..that'd be nice! I like that! [Starts clapping]

[Crowd applauds and cheers] [Cast makes indiscernible comments to each other]

Scottie: My thing is, I want to finish this season in Portland on a good note and, you know, I would love to finish my career in Portland. But, you know, if the opportunity arises for me to play for Phil, I probably wouldn't turn him down.

Tom Arnold: Is Phil the greatest coach of all time?

Scottie: In my eyes, yeah.

Tom Arnold: Yeah...

Scottie: But Maurice Cheeks is closin' in on him. [Laughs]

[Everyone laughs]


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Will Pippen Become Third Side of Triangle?*

February 22, 2003 
LAKER REPORT
Will Pippen Become Third Side of Triangle?

By Tim Brown, Times Staff Writer
The Lakers became no better at the trading deadline, which leaves a busy summer, which leaves, perhaps, Scottie Pippen.

Pippen, who will turn 38 just before camp opens next season, will be an unrestricted free agent at the end of this season. After four seasons in Portland, Pippen would appear to have eyes for Los Angeles, as do the Lakers -- and Phil Jackson -- for him. _

***********
_"Obviously, we know what his status is," said Jackson, who coached Pippen through six championship seasons in Chicago. "When that time comes we'll certainly talk about it, because we know he'd fit well."

***********
"First things first, I'd rather stay where I'm at," Pippen said before Friday night's game at Staples Center. "But, Phil Jackson is definitely my next option in line. I'm not afraid to say it. It's very obvious I have a relationship with Phil and Tex [Winter] and the trainer [Chip Schaefer] and all that. But, at the end of the day, I want to be in Portland. It doesn't always happen that way. Look at Gary Payton. Look at myself in Chicago. You don't always get what you want. I'll just have to wait and see when that time comes."

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,5476550.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

That's pretty upsetting.  Damn I'm pretty sure Pippen will be coming here for the exception to play Ron Harper's old role.

Seeing Greg Foster in a Laker uni was bad, but at least he hardly played.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

The upcoming draft is pretty deep in point guards, so they should be able to get a decent one there (assuming a few guys come out early like expected). At SF they have George, but he's still not quite ready to have a huge role. He could learn a lot from Pippen, as could Rush. A good power forward would be a huge plus, but if there's not one in the draft who can be a Ben Wallace type of player then they shouldn't take one in the first round. A backcourt with Kobe, Rush, Pippen, George, Fisher and a rookie point guard would be pretty good for next season and for the future.

According to nbadraft.net's mock, Kirk Hinrich will be available when the Lakers pick (although their pick could change a lot as the season comes to a close). IMO he'd be a great fit and a future rotation at the 1, 2 and 3 spots of Kobe, Rush, George and Hinrich would be pretty nice. In the second round they should go for their power forward. I thought James Thomas from Texas was a senior, but I just checked and he's not, so he's probably not going to be available. But when he does enter the draft they should seriously pursue him. I see a lot of Ben Wallace in that guy, only he's not quite as long and not quite the shot blocker. But a future lineup of Hinrich, Kobe, George, Thomas and Shaq would look great, especially with Rush coming off the bench.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

I don't really want to see Scottie Pippen join our team because we're just fine without him and I don't want him to get in Kobe's way but if we do get him I'm hoping that he can have a leadership role in which he takes not too many shots and he is a defensive stopper. He needs to know his role before we sign him, because he could expect to be one of our best players and that just not the case, in my oppinion.

We're better off without Pip though, if you ask me.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamal</b>!
> I don't really want to see Scottie Pippen join our team because we're just fine without him and I don't want him to get in Kobe's way but if we do get him I'm hoping that he can have a leadership role in which he takes not too many shots and he is a defensive stopper. He needs to know his role before we sign him, because he could expect to be one of our best players and that just not the case, in my oppinion.
> 
> We're better off without Pip though, if you ask me.


Why would he get in Kobe's way? Scottie Pippen is regarded as one of the most unselfish players in the entire league. He is the epitome of a team player and would provide this team with some leadership on the court along with Kobe. Look at the guy in Chicago. He was easily one of the 5 best players in the league during the Bulls championship era and yet he took a backseat to MJ. He didn't hog the ball or the spotlight, nor did he complain about his role. He did all of the little things for the Bulls and patiently waited until MJ left to assume the lead role. Also remember when MJ came back do you remember what Scottie did? He didn't whine or sulk about MJ's return. He went back to doing all of the little things and let MJ have the spotlight once again. In Portland he's provided a great deal of veteran leadership to that team. Sure they blow up from time to time but Scottie usually keeps them in check or at least tries. He's not going to score 20 ppg anymore nor does he try. On offense he tries to control the tempo of the game and put his team in position to get a great shot. He's very unselfish and is a wonderful distributor. He's also athletic enough to get to the rim every now and then. On D he isn't what he used to be but again he knows PJ's system inside and out and won't make mental mistakes like Fox and George do. Scottie isn't a top 5 player anymore but is still one of the better SFs in the league. Regardless, it is his intangibles that make him special not his talent.


----------



## ghettobryant (Feb 15, 2003)

If Pippen came to the Lakers, that would be awesome. He would be great with the offense. Could you imagine who much older the Lakers would be than know?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ghettobryant</b>!
> If Pippen came to the Lakers, that would be awesome. He would be great with the offense. Could you imagine who much older the Lakers would be than know?


Do I sense sarcasm?


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

I agree with PinBall...(Good post Pin)
Pip still has some game left in him. He's playing well for the Blazers now and providing some leadership. I hope he re-unites with Jax, he brings experience and great knowledge to the Phil's system, He understands his role and most important of all, I'm sure he knows the primaries in Kobe and Shaq. 3rd Op/Scorer?? Pip would really fill that gap with the Lakeshow.

Like they've stated before, when Pip left Chicago then onto Houston and Portland. Many questioned his abilities and skills from there, He struggled a bit and wasn't as productive and successful as he was with the Bulls. I always believed some players adapt and develop well into certain schemes and style of play. He would feel right at home with the Lakers and once again flourish with what he's been successful at. Pip was masterful at setting-up & running the TRI-O and his experience would only help.


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

I would not mind getting Pippen, I think he still has some great miles left in that body. The only worry I have is Portland giving him a huge contract just to keep him away from the Lakers.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Will being a Portland fan I have to say that Pippen wearing the Lader Purple and Gold is looking more and more real. I think that Pippen wants to play for Jackson and Jackson wants Pippen on his team. 

So, unless Portland wins the title this year, oh what am I saying, even if Portland wins a title this year, I still see Scottie Pippen wearing a Laker uniform next year. He would be a great fit for Los Angeles too!

Scary!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

HOWIE, this is my feeling about it...to give Scottie the full $4.5 million* mid-level cap exception would be a disaster. We need help at the 4, not the 2 (Kobe's position, Scottie's position). Keon Clark might be out there, and we can fashion a contract with him starting with the mid-level cap exception.

I can't believe Scottie would go for the $1.5 million* veteran's exception, but if he does than as far as I'm concerned that would be great.

*- estimates


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Scottie actually plays SF/PG, but I agree Ron...we need help at the 4 or 5.

It would be fantastic if we could get a guy like Juwan Howard or Keon Clark for the 4.5 AND Scottie for abound $1 million.

I doubt Scottie cares too much about money at this stage of his career, he's already rolling in it...and it would be great for him to finish his career with PJ.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> It would be fantastic if we could get a guy like Juwan Howard or Keon Clark for the 4.5 AND Scottie for abound $1 million.


If cheapo Buss has been holding out all along and then he gives Juwan Howard $4.5 mill then he needs a good *** kicking. Don't get me wrong, Juwan Howard is a good PF, but he doesn't give us what we need. Howard is a very average rebounder and defender and I'd rather have a Ben Wallace-type. I think Keon Clark gives us what we need.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

For a combination of reasons it is very unlikely that Scottie Pippen will be a Laker next year.

Scottie is having his first injury free season (so far) in 3 years. That and Scottie moving to the point is proving to everyone that he can still play at a high level in a complimentary role.

Scottie is a fitness freak who took good care of his body during his career, and barring injury, there is no reason to think that he couldn't play the way he has been this season for another two seasons.

Because of this, there will be more teams than the Lakers and Blazers interested in signing Scottie. If he were "available" he could (IMO) get the MLE from several other teams.

If the Blazers think Scottie is "done", they will be happy to let him slide to the Lakers or wherever. If they think Scottie would be a great fit for the Lakers next season, they will do what they can to prevent that from happening.

Scottie's successful move to starting PG and the lack of a successor at PG has solidified their desire to re-sign him this summer. Having his Bird rights they can outbid any likely suitor. I can see them offering Scottie the same deal as Sabonis - appx $8million per year, 3 years (3rd year player option). And this is the type of contract he might be able to get out of them even if there wasn't the threat of Scottie bolting to the Lakers.

After two years of neglecting the roster the Lakers are a mess. They badly need an infusion of talent, especially in the Frontcourt and the PG spot. 

Lakers tradable assets are weak and unlikely to be enough to get a quality big in return. They must hold on to their MLE and hope they can snag a quality big with it. Even if you don't use the MLE, a FA that wants to go to the Lakers can use the threat of signing for it to engineer a sign-and-trade. But not if you have already used it. They must not blow another chance to pick up a lux tax victim like Keon Clark.

If the MLE is used on a Big, the Lakers could only pay Scottie around $1.5million. Scottie is not going to turn down a $25million contract from Portland to play for $3million. Not going to happen. Scottie is notorious for being "cheap" and for complaining about how he was grossly underpaid by the Bulls (which is true). He is trying to catch-up financially. He probably wouldn't turn down a $15million contract (3 year full MLE) from some other playoff team to play for $3million.

The very qualities that are making some Laker fans (and the Laker coach) dream about signing Scottie this summer are the very things now driving up Scottie's market value. Which is pricing him out of the Lakers price range.


How Pippen ends up a Laker:

Scottie ignores offers of $15mil, $25mil or possibly more, and signs with LA for $3mil. Because the Lakers have no other way to financially compensate Scottie, because they can't/won't promise a big contract or ownership in the future, because going to LA won't lead to millions in endorsements to make up, this is an extremely unlikely scenario.

Compromises all the way around. This assumes the Lakers REALLY want Scottie, and Scottie wants the Lakers. The Lakers offer Scottie their full MLE for 3 years. This is way more than they want to pay. And this means they only have trades and the veteran minimum left to bring in more needed talent. Mitch needs to have a summer for the ages to polish off the rest of the roster. Scottie agrees to walk from least $10million extra that the Blazers would have paid.

Variation of above. The Blazers offer FA Gary Payton a $35million MLE deal and get him - or it forces a sign-and-trade with Milwaukee. (This is very unlikely to happen). With Gary at the Point and the swing position also log jammed, the Blazers cool on offering Scottie $25million and reduce their offer significantly. But the Lakers still don't get Scottie if they will only offer the $3million.

Pippen would be a good fit for the Lakers. He does solve part of the problem they have now with the PG position. However, the Lakers need in the frontcourt is more severe. They must take care of this before anything else.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

great points masbee. I agree that chances of him coming to the lakers are slim, but there is one factor that could be very impoortant come July.

I think the X factor is really the Blazer coach. Cheeks is not Phil Jackson and that could be the reason he splits. Regardless of how far the blazers go into the playoffs, unless they win it all of course, Pippen may not want to stick around with Cheeks in charge. I have no proof, but my feeling is that Cheeks, while being a player's coach and nice guy, cannot make the blazers do what is necessary to win, that being running the offensive set. It happened the other night against the lakers, and it continues to happen. Sheed can hit the 3, no doubt. But when he chooses to do so is not his best quality. He should be posting up almost every time down the court. He is so unstoppable with his fadeaway. If the team doesn't respond to the coach or if the coach can't tell the team what to do, then it's likely pippen may not want to be around it much longer, especially if he can re-join Phil.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Bottom line is... why would anyone want to come and play for the Lakers (except to pick up a ring they didn't earn), with Kobe jacking up 30 shots a night alongside shaq and fisher's attempts. They might as well just do running drills and collect a small paycheck.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Is that haterade flavored orange or lemon lime?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> Bottom line is... why would anyone want to come and play for the Lakers (except to pick up a ring they didn't earn), with Kobe jacking up 30 shots a night alongside shaq and fisher's attempts. They might as well just do running drills and collect a small paycheck.


Isn't it sad that no one wants to play for your sorry *** Clips for more money and more shots?


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Isn't it sad that no one wants to play for your sorry *** Clips for more money and more shots?


Everyone wants to play for my sorry *** clips, they just don't want to play for DTS, thought you knew. 
Kobe will not score 40 tonight, anyone wanna bet?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

let's get back on topic, thanks.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

My fault, I forgot I wasn't in tonights game thead.
:dead:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Masbee</b>!
> 
> Because of this, there will be more teams than the Lakers and Blazers interested in signing Scottie. If he were "available" he could (IMO) get the MLE from several other teams.


Can you name these teams? If I'm correct about 25 teams will get the MLE this year. How many of these teams would be willing to give the full 4.5 to Pippen when he's not even one of the top 20 most appealing free agents.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Ah Jeez, you want me to spell it out? Ok.

Will Scottie be at the top of everyone's list? Of course not. Lots of teams will try to snag their "Keon" this summer.

Will he be on the radar and a possible consolation prize. Maybe.

Will he be on the radar of playoff teams who already have a loaded roster, don't want to bring in another young gun trying to establish his name to rock the boat, but are possibly interested in a playoff-tested, team player, who takes pride in defense and runs plays - a veteran presence to do the unglamorous things to them get them over the hump. A coach on the floor. Name an NBA champion that didn't have a 10-year veteran who was a key contributor.

I am not going to run through a list of all the FA's, but as most years, most will re-sign with their own teams. The several teams with cap room larger than the mid-level will bid over the small number of most desirable FA's testing the market. Once those teams have spent their money the remaining FA's, which is the REAL FA list for the rest of the teams armed with the MLE will be small in number. Scottie will be high on that list. Also, RFAs are a large portion of the FA's this summer, and they get little attention from other teams in general.

Just looking at current rosters, I see these teams that could use a Point-forward to help run the offense or could use a role-playing defense minded Small-Forward:

Detroit. Billips leads!!! the team in assists with 3.5. More need for Scottie if they let F-Clifford Robinson walk.

Indiana. Have been looking for an answer at the point for a while. Almost traded half the team for Payton last week. May try again this summer. If they resign all their own FA's wont be able to spend any more money on their MLE though. If Portland landed Payton they would probably listen to sign and trade ideas from Indy.

Philly. Why not? Larry Brown will try anyone. Who knows what that guy will think in the summer?

Boston. Have been looking for an answer at the point for a while. They are stuck in lux tax hell though and probably won't be using their MLE unless their situation changes.

Orlando. They just traded their starting SF. Need one. Need someone thay can/will play defense. May lose Darrell Armstrong.

Washington. Who is their PG again? Who is the GM again?

New York. Who is their PG again? How good could this lineup be in the East? PG: Scottie, SG: Houston, SF: Spree, PF: McDyess, C: Thomas. Looks like 50 wins to me.

Atlanta. Who is their PG again? But they are paralyzed in lux tax land, and Scottie would avoid bad teams. There are other very bad teams that could use Scottie, but I don't list them all because he wouldn't go there.

Miami. They could use him. If they pay him he might go - his yacht is in Florida.

Dallas. They might look at him. They need toughness and don't seem to know where to get it. They need veteran, playoff experience and Shawn Bradley, Avery Johnson aren't the answer. They really need a quality post player though.

San Antonio. If they don't get Jason Kidd to come back to Texas, Scottie might get a look from them. They could bring in a big (Olowokandi or Brand) with their cap space, and still have the MLE to use on someone else.

Minnesota. Using stopgaps at PG. Has trouble recruiting FAs unless they overpay.

Utah. Not sure what they will be doing this summer.

Seattle. They have no PG. They might consider him a possibility if other options fall through.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

Scottie is a perfect fit for the Lakers. He is one of the most unselfish players in the game and he thrives off of team ball. He has never been one to care about individual stats and the lakers need someone to do the intangiables. Plus, he knows the offense inside and out.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

what about the coach masbee? Does cheeks being there affect Pippens decision to go elsewhere?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Hard to say if he was just being political, or actually sincere, but Pip did say that while Jackson is his favorite all-time coach, Cheeks isn't far behind. 

They seem to get along nicely. Cheeks has joked about pulling Pip for the rest of the season when he gets within one steal of Cheeks on the all-time steals list. 

That being said, if all else was equal I think he'd rather be coached by Jackson. Unfortunately for the Lakers, as Masbee pointed, all else isn't equal.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> what about the coach masbee? Does cheeks being there affect Pippens decision to go elsewhere?


Yeah, what the Wanker said.

I think Pip was telling the truth when he recently said he would like to play for Jackson again. Why? He won 6 rings with Phil. Phil runs the triangle and emphasizes defense, both very appealing to Scottie and are to his strengths. And Phil is notorious for playing (overplaying) veterans. Give Phil smart and hobbling over young, athletic and dumb anyday. He likes Cheeks, but probably wonders what took him so long to bench Damon and give him control of the offense. But now that Pip has the ball, and he is a coach on the floor, Cheeks being coach isn't going to drive Pip away from the Blazers.

If: 1) Phil called Scottie this summer and told him he really wanted him, wanted him to play the point-forward position, promised him he would start in the playoffs;

2) The Lakers offered Scottie their MLE for 3 years ($15million)

3) The Lakers had some trade in the works to get them help on the front line - thereby allowing them to splurge their MLE on Pippen;

Then, Scottie would choose between Portland and LA and think long and hard about turning down a $25million deal from Portland. In a twist, he would probably be more likely to go to LA if they had not won a 4th title. If Portland makes a lot of changes this summer and decides not to overpay Scottie to keep him, LA becomes his first choice if they will pay him. But that is the key. I don't think LA can (without missing out on other good FAs) or will pay him the money he wants.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

agreed, large money is not going to be offered by the lakers to pippen, so that is why i say the coach could be the deciding factor. scottie has the rings and he has some $$ already. I think it could come down to who is his boss. Thanks for replying masbee and wanker.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Masbee</b>!
> Ah Jeez, you want me to spell it out? Ok.
> 
> Will Scottie be at the top of everyone's list? Of course not. Lots of teams will try to snag their "Keon" this summer.
> ...


Well it all comes down to the if you want a playoff tested vetern that will be 38 or an improving youngster with a lot more talent. 

These are the free agent point guards that have starter experience-

Gary Payton
Sam Cassell
Antonio Daniels
Kenny Anderson
Earl Boykins
Darrell Armstrong
John Stockton
Shamond Williams
Jason Kidd (Player Option)
Steve Nash (PO)
Charlie Ward (PO)
Anthony Carter (PO)
Jason Terry (RFA)
Andre Miller (RFA)
Keyon Dooling (RFA)
Lamar Odom (RFA)

There is just too much talent at PG for any kind of bidding war on Pippen. The four list restricted free agents all belong to teams that don't really plan on resigning that player. This doesn't even count teams that might have a need at PG but a more glaring need elsewhere.

In the end I still don't see any team other than the Lakers or Blazers offering him the full MLE.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> Well it all comes down to the if you want a playoff tested vetern that will be 38 or an improving youngster with a lot more talent.
> 
> ...


Impressive looking list until you edit for situation. As I said before the premier FA's are in a class by themselves. Kidd and Payton will be courted, someone will pay them a bunch of money, and all the other teams will fight over the 2nd tier FA solutions at PG. Most teams will spend little time and attention on the RFAs. They are a waste of time and pursuing an RFA is for teams that either aren't real serious (but want to pretend to get their fans excited) or by teams that love a player so much they are willing to pay top dollar to pry the RFA from their current team. If a team with an RFA doesn't really want that player, but a fair-market offer is made they will match so they can keep the player and peddle them on the trade market to get something they don't lose value without getting something back. So you cross those guys out. Additionally, something important to note is that all the RFA's on your list are PROVEN LOSERS. No matter how much talent you think they have, why can't they win games in the regular season? (and no one even knows if they choke in the playoffs or not) 

I thought Sam Cassell had extended his contract last year and wasn't a FA.

Antonio Daniels is not really a PG. Combo-Guard is a more accurate description, which makes him a bench player, not a solution for a team needing a starting PG.

John Stockton will not play for any other team than the Jazz. Not a Free Agent.

Steve Nash is staying in Dallas. If he exercises his PO, it will be to get a bigger contract. He is not a FA.

Kenny Anderson is ok, but is getting the "journeyman" tag with being traded so often. His whining while in Seattle will turn off GMs. He isn't better than Scottie.

I have liked Darrell Armstrong as a player, but not more than Scottie. He stats have dropped off a lot this year and he lost his starting job. Will be 35 next year.

Earl Boykins, Shammond Williams, Charlie Ward, Anthony Carter - these players are all inferior to Scottie. They are not raw young 22 year old players with big upside. Why are you listing them? They are some team's stopgap, not a playoff teams final piece to the puzzle.

So who is left on that list?


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

Scottie would not fit with la. he would do great, but chemistry would not work. (see portland implosions).


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

You know, as a non-Laker and Blazers fan, I really do hope Pippen comes to LA next season as a free agent. Better yet, I hope LA spends all of or a large majority of their MLE on him as well.

Pip is really close to being done... It would make me pretty happy to see Mitch K and Co. waste abuncha money on old Pip when they should be focusing there money towards a young player or two. 

SO - YES, Go for Pippen LA!!


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers_32_4ever</b>!
> but chemistry would not work. (see portland implosions).


Well that's Portland


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoseCity</b>!
> You know, as a non-Laker and Blazers fan, I really do hope Pippen comes to LA next season as a free agent. Better yet, I hope LA spends all of or a large majority of their MLE on him as well.
> 
> Pip is really close to being done... It would make me pretty happy to see Mitch K and Co. waste abuncha money on old Pip when they should be focusing there money towards a young player or two.
> ...


Thanks to Pip, the Blazers have been doing well lately. What's your beef with Pippen?


----------

